# Push down to 200.



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hey guys

Just figured I'd log my final month down to 200 lbs from a 245/250 fat fuck lol 

I'm currently inured 
(Glute tear, aggravated herniated disk)
So I assumed would be a good time for a cut, since I won't be setting any new PRs 
Was going to run Smolov Jr, but I just finished a big bench push and put up some new numbers, so didnt seem like a good time to enter another big bench push.

Basically in prep mode right now
Had about 10 weeks to cut 50ish lbs
Obviously not enough time, wouldnhave preferred maybe 4 more weeks for that amount of weight, so.i could have gone a bit easier

Also would have lost less strength

Anyways, down to 218ish right now on a refeed.

Stack:

200mg Test U
200mg DNP
150mg Tren
200mg Primo E

On monday will add
25mg Anavar ED
in 2 weeks will add
50mg Halo
In 3 weeks will remove DNP so I can fill in pre contest


Not expecting a lot from this, if it wasnt just a small/Friendly show, i would definitly drop out as i wouldnt be ready.
But infigured this would be good experience.

Progress.

Before (250ish)






At 218



Happy with progress thus far

Final push
4 weeks of hell and hopefully I'm healed enough to start powerlifting 

Critiscm is greatly welcome
Cheers


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Thick AF brother. Will be following your progress.  God I love your triceps. I am hitting mine hard cos I think mine are slightly deficient when compared to my biceps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Oct 30, 2021)

Man, I read the post but all I could think about is how those suspenders look badass when a person is jacked. Not even joking.

You're looking good brother.

What is the dose of DNP youll be running?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Thick AF brother. Will be following your progress.  God I love your triceps. I am hitting mine hard cos I think mine are slightly deficient when compared to my biceps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks!
Appreciate it!

I go hard in triceps, one of the few things I actually bother to do hypertrophy with,  I also have a VERY close grip (Relatively speaking) on bench.
So that may help,


Send0 said:


> Man, I read the post but all I could think about is how those suspenders look badass when a person is jacked. Not even joking.
> 
> You're looking good brother.
> 
> What is the dose of DNP youll be running?



Hahaha
I fucking love suspenders
I barely own any belts, they chafe when I move, even in a suit, I'll rock the suspenders and a (Manly) garter for my button down
Join the beltless revolution.

Other than when lifting of course

Currently running 200mg DNP
Nothing crazy but definitely helps


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 31, 2021)

Looking thick my man. 

I see you’re running Test U. You notice much of a difference between that and Cyp?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Looking thick my man.
> 
> I see you’re running Test U. You notice much of a difference between that and Cyp?



None whatsoever lmao
I just prefer the pinning schedule
IMHO Test Cyp should be 2x a week for stability.
So I just use Test U once a week to avoid pinning  (I use it in my TRT, so it's a year round thjng)


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Looking thick my man.
> 
> I see you’re running Test U. You notice much of a difference between that and Cyp?



That being said
I WAS using Test cyp up until last week
I was running 
200mg U
125 Cyp

Dropped the Cyp to dry out a little 

So I will use Xyp, but in on blasts, so add any extra test I want for the blast


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 31, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thanks!
> Appreciate it!
> 
> I go hard in triceps, one of the few things I actually bother to do hypertrophy with, I also have a VERY close grip (Relatively speaking) on bench.
> So that may help



Thank brother. I open use a power lifters grip when I want to hit triceps extra when doing chest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Thank brother. I open use a power lifters grip when I want to hit triceps extra when doing chest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I'm VERY vain with triceps
After a heavy bench session, you can count on my dropping the weight and hitting a close grip for reps, every time lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 31, 2021)

Should've titled this thread, "The lemon stand" stop by and get your daily dose of lemons. Haha. Jk. Where did that name even come from? I must've been late to that.

Good luck in the future progress though, definitely following along.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 31, 2021)

I thought the name was a result of the Lulu Lemon shorts he wear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 31, 2021)

Looking like a beast brother...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Should've titled this thread, "The lemon stand" stop by and get your daily dose of lemons. Haha. Jk. Where did that name even come from? I must've been late to that.
> 
> Good luck in the future progress though, definitely following along.



Got really high as fuck on god knows what.. way back in thr day (Think it was Coke/Molly and shrooms) 
And I stared at a Lemon for like an hour, contemplating how silent it was.

My idiocy stuck with me lol


The Phoenix said:


> I thought the name was a result of the Lulu Lemon shorts he wear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I fucking wish I had the glutes to.pull that off, my weakest group lmao


Btcowboy said:


> Looking like a beast brother...



Thank you sir
Trying to get there
I'm contemplating a bulk after this lol
hungry


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 1, 2021)

Looking good bro. Ill be following along.

What class will you be in at your upcoming show?


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 1, 2021)

Dude. You look like a monster. Not nearly as fat as you think you are. Good luck!


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 1, 2021)

In. I just got back into the sub 200's myself.


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 1, 2021)

Jebbus man you look around 245lbs in your 218lb picture! 

You look like a cross between a fire fighter and a lumberjack lol, seriously though   🤟


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 1, 2021)

Your going to look jacked at 200lb. Nice and steady wins the race.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 1, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Looking good bro. Ill be following along.
> 
> What class will you be in at your upcoming show?


Thanks brother
Open
Light Heavyweight (198 and 1/4 cap)

I dint have the streamline for Classic, bad proportions for it.


dted23 said:


> Dude. You look like a monster. Not nearly as fat as you think you are. Good luck!


Appreciate it, 
But when it comes to prep... I'm still far behind hahaha


Perrin Aybara said:


> In. I just got back into the sub 200's myself.


Nice, 
I figure the same as you, injury time is a good point for cutting weight, we cant pull 1RM, so may as well get smaller SBD more competitive


Jet Labs said:


> Jebbus man you look around 245lbs in your 218lb picture!
> 
> You look like a cross between a fire fighter and a lumberjack lol, seriously though   🤟


hahahaha Thanks
But I dont have the cardio for either one lol.
Which reminds me, need to add another cardio day 


Sityslicker1 said:


> Your going to look jacked at 200lb. Nice and steady wins the race.



Yes sir
that's what I'm hoping for, 
Like I said before
Definitly could have used anither month to dial in, but it is what it is.
I'm not taking this CRAZY seriously.

But I'm a year away from being in Masters Class, so I figure I'll try to get competitive there, so I'm just trying to figure out and dial in prep for when I actually have the energy and time to properly give it my all


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 1, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nice, I figure the same as you, injury time is a good point for cutting weight, we cant pull 1RM, so may as well get smaller SBD more competitive



It's true, my best cuts are when I'm injured. Normally when my lifts start plummeting I'm like "fuck this I'm out," and back to bulking or maintaining. But injured you can't watch your lifts plummet because you can't lift heavy anyway.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 1, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> It's true, my best cuts are when I'm injured. Normally when my lifts start plummeting I'm like "fuck this I'm out," and back to bulking or maintaining. But injured you can't watch your lifts plummet because you can't lift heavy anyway.



lol exactly the same
Last year in my Tren cut, I started bulking at week 2.. because i lost 5 lbs on my bench and said
"Unacceptable loss" 
At which point I went full bulk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 1, 2021)

Refeed is done
Was at 3500 Calories last week (Maintenance)
Feel good and ready to continue

Today I'm back down between 2000 to 2500
I aim for 2000 calories
But I keep an extra 500 with me, because if I am too tires to train, it's all worthless anyways.

DNP is back on

Food mainly consists of Chicken breast
2x Protein shakes
Quinoa
Split into 4 meals for today.

Not too sure what I'll train yet


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

Legs day
Light weights, hypertrophy as even a un weighted squat still causes me pain.
Going to wait until I'm growing and well saturated with something like Nandrolone before I go back into PL form

ATG pause squats
4 sets 12 reps
Superset weighted lunges

ATG Pause Squat
4x10
Superset hamstring curl

ATG Pause Squat
5x7 (Yeah, fatigue is a bitch)
Superset Quad extension

Weighted glute thrust
3x20 (Light weight baby)
Superset back extensions

20 minutes cardio at 4.5MPH



Second workout
Side lateral raises
4x20

Front raises
4x 10 per delt

Rear delt flies
4x 15 

Abs, leg raises 5 sets 30 reps.


Yeah, fuck
Pretty tuckered

Wife is back in the weights.. so now I have to work out twice..
Once heavy, another with bullshit kettlebells and bodyweight

Let's see how ling that lasts


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

Physique update
Lost a fuck tonne of size on my legs, due to lifting light and the cut.

But their looking okay considering my injuries
If I stay the course and can drop the weight, they should look OKAY for showtime.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Physique update
> Lost a fuck tonne of size on my legs, due to lifting light and the cut.
> 
> But their looking okay considering my injuries
> ...


Glutes. THATS what I forgot to hit today.

Those are super vascular legs though sir. Looking good regardless.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> It's true, my best cuts are when I'm injured. Normally when my lifts start plummeting I'm like "fuck this I'm out," and back to bulking or maintaining. But injured you can't watch your lifts plummet because you can't lift heavy anyway.


Don't fret I am sure you'll get those gains back once you get fully healed. Have you ever thought of getting MRI on your hip to see where the problem lies there?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Glutes. THATS what I forgot to hit today.
> 
> Those are super vascular legs though sir. Looking good regardless.



Glutes for the sloots amigo

Thanks!
Disappointed in my size but we all know that temporary, they will blow the fuck back up with some good food and heavy weight


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Don't fret I am sure you'll get those gains back once you get fully healed. Have you ever thought of getting MRI on your hip to see where the problem lies there?



Got some scans done and talked to a few doctors/Sports docs.
It's not a surgery injury..
But it could easily turn into one.
I need to check in with my doctor in a month or so, if it isnt substantially better (That will be the 3 month mark)
Then we will schedule an MRI

But its fucking Canada, so probably 9 months for an MRI... so I'll just go to the states and get one.


But honestly... I dont really trust doctors
They told me I need a Knee replacement...and I'd probably never be able to workout again... my 400+ squat says they're wrong.
Said I'd need shoulder surgery.... my 2 plate OHP says fuck them
Maybe need to fuse my disks?

Naw... I'll just go fuckinf deadlift.

So I dont have faith in Canadas 3rd world medical system

I'll go by feelz


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Got some scans done and talked to a few doctors/Sports docs.
> It's not a surgery injury..
> But it could easily turn into one.
> I need to check in with my doctor in a month or so, if it isnt substantially better (That will be the 3 month mark)
> ...


Lol I'm old and almost busted myself as had my share of serious injury  (including a nasty head injury) but I kept soldiering on


----------



## EazyE (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Physique update
> Lost a fuck tonne of size on my legs, due to lifting light and the cut.
> 
> But their looking okay considering my injuries
> ...


The size will return my friend. Good vascularity and shape. What kind of injury do you have that’s impacting your training?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

EazyE said:


> The size will return my friend. Good vascularity and shape. What kind of injury do you have that’s impacting your training?



Tore my glute
and when I did that, somehow aggravated my herniated disk.

So heavy squats and DL are off the list for the time being, considering I lock up and spasm even when standing up out of a chair lol.

I'm confident the legs will come back for sure, I mean, I we t froma skinny fat iece of shit to in shape in a few years, just based off of my muscle memory from my twenties.

Its feeling better by the day
Actually had to take 2 weeks off work (Well, off physical work... still ran jobs and supervised) and the gym
Sp slow progress, I'm hoping another month I can start to rebuild my numbers


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

I am sure you'll bounce back and did you need surgery for your torn glute?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> I am sure you'll bounce back and did you need surgery for your torn glute?



Waiting on doctors
But I dont think so
Going to start BPC157 and TB500 shortly
That will sort out the final push for health


----------



## EazyE (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Tore my glute
> and when I did that, somehow aggravated my herniated disk.
> 
> So heavy squats and DL are off the list for the time being, considering I lock up and spasm even when standing up out of a chair lol.
> ...


I see. Never had a torn glute….sounds painful when it’s affecting disk in lower back. Time will heal it. Find a good sports doctor as active rehab is the best treatment. See if you have any muscular imbalances which sometimes creep in and their effects are cumulative over time. You’re a warrior so you will be back in good form in no time and crushing big numbers again. Do what you can safely for now. Recovery will come. Good luck.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Waiting on doctors
> But I dont think so
> Going to start BPC157 and TB500 shortly
> That will sort out the final push for health


Damn...that must be Canadian healthcare for ya. Maybe come to the States if you need surgery?


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 2, 2021)

You ain’t fat boss. That’s a lot of mass


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You ain’t fat boss. That’s a lot of mass


Ya he's a big bruiser lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Damn...that must be Canadian healthcare for ya. Maybe come to the States if you need surgery?



Not vaxxed at the moment unfortunately.
or else I'd pop down for a single day turn around MRI



EazyE said:


> I see. Never had a torn glute….sounds painful when it’s affecting disk in lower back. Time will heal it. Find a good sports doctor as active rehab is the best treatment. See if you have any muscular imbalances which sometimes creep in and their effects are cumulative over time. You’re a warrior so you will be back in good form in no time and crushing big numbers again. Do what you can safely for now. Recovery will come. Good luck.



Thanks brother
I'm not crazy worried about it.
I definitly noticed some imbalances like you mentioned that helped create this injury.
My left hip and flexor and VERY weak in comparison to my right, so I'm working hard at stretching and training my left side.

Unfortunately, I've focused on mainly PL movements the last while.. and I never stopped to train individual legs... or iron out issues.

(Should have listened to @Perrin Aybara lol)

So I've just been heavy lifting for a year or so, without taking care if myself.

I'd be more concerned if I wqsnt gradually getting better, but I am getting s lot better.
Couldnt squat the Bar 2 months ago.
Now I'm up to 225 for 5... still weak as fuck, but I can do 225 without pain.
Ling way to go, but gotta keep training lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You ain’t fat boss. That’s a lot of mass



Maybe just dysmorphia
But I see other guys who are a month out on prep and they look ridiculous, just at the fine tuning stage and adding compounds to bring out the grainy look.
I'm still in the fat loss phase.

So RELATIVELY speaking, I do feel like I'm fat in comparison to where I need to be.

Just need to make sure to add another month to prep next time

That being said, I'm going to try not to get into a situation where I need to lose 50 lbs in less than 3 months lmfao


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

DL day
Fucking disappointing as fuck

Sumo
Then switch to conventional
135x8
225x6
315x2 (Top set.... I know.... lol)
Figured I could get 4 plates today no problem
Glute and back told me to fuck off lmao.
315x1x5
Just kept working it in, gotta restart somewhere.

Triceps
Close grip Bench
135x10
185x10
225x11
225x9
225x9
225x6

Unweighted dips
4x High 30s... I dont count.

Quad extensions
95 lbs, single peg
3x25ish

20 minutes jog 

Not happy about having to do bullshit plyometrics when I get home


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> DL day
> Fucking disappointing as fuck
> 
> Sumo
> ...


Keep at it brother. Looking forward to when ya get rocking again


----------



## Ryu (Nov 18, 2021)

How are things going man?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 18, 2021)

Ryu said:


> How are things going man?


Hey Bro
Been better lol
Figured I'd just abandon this log.
Got the diagnosis from my doc
Torn Gluteus Maximus and .medius...
He said "How did you even do that?" lol, so ik down for the count, difficult to do much, so I'm waiting in an MRI to confirm location, wether it will be surgery or Physio for 4 + months

Dropped everything except for 200mg Test, I can barely even pose, too painful.... so I'm out for now.

Still going to keep training, but theres no way I'm doing anything extreme for a while until my shit is sorted out


----------



## Ryu (Nov 18, 2021)

That sucks man but no doubt you will bounce back. It looked like your cut was going really well so you have the blueprint to some extent for the rebound. 

Hope you have a speedy recovery.  No more stack loaded rear glute spreads OK?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 19, 2021)

Ryu said:


> That sucks man but no doubt you will bounce back. It looked like your cut was going really well so you have the blueprint to some extent for the rebound.
> 
> Hope you have a speedy recovery.  No more stack loaded rear glute spreads OK?



Even posting up for a side bicep or tricep is crap
It's odd, because the pain isnt TERRIBLE
It's just my  muscles refuse to respond.

I can squat without pain, but if I get to around 275 on my way up, my left leg just wont hold the weight, just no strength there at all, so pretty much my left leg just doesnt respond, 

Hurts, but I've had worse


----------



## Ryu (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey man @silentlemon1011 sorry to bump this journal back up but I was just curious to how you found running DNP at 200mg. Its something I am wondering about giving a go when I get mid way though this recomp/cut phase (4-6 weeks at 200mg steady state vs. ramping up to 400/600mg)

Hope you are recovering well.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 3, 2021)

Ryu said:


> Hey man @silentlemon1011 sorry to bump this journal back up but I was just curious to how you found running DNP at 200mg. Its something I am wondering about giving a go when I get mid way though this recomp/cut phase (4-6 weeks at 200mg steady state vs. ramping up to 400/600mg)
> 
> Hope you are recovering well.



Hey Bro
Honestly, the sweet spot for me.

I dont feel any nasty side effects and I'm still able to give it 100% on the weights.
I feel like, if any compound (Or dosage) effects your training, its not worth it.
My personal opinion is that compounds are meaningless if training isnt #1

I was still able to drop 30 lbs in 2 months, and I wasn't exactly "Fat" I still looked good on the beach... with a lower dosage.
I still had cheat days etc too.

There is also a definite diminishing return on DNP doses, where its. ot AS effective mg/mg at higher doses, so i personally prefer to run it at a lower dose for a bit longer.

All in all, I wont ever increase my dose from 100/200mg.

Doing okay,
Slowly getting better, scans came back and i dont need surgery, but a LONG round of physio and taking it easy.

I'm back up to 3 plates for reps on squat, but unfortunatly that's as high as I can push it without an absolute fuck tonne of pain/Losing my footing.
Might be another 6 months at this pace before I'm back into REAL squat territory
Still can't deadlift anything though lol


----------



## Ryu (Dec 5, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hey Bro
> Honestly, the sweet spot for me.
> 
> I dont feel any nasty side effects and I'm still able to give it 100% on the weights.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback man. 

100% agree with you on the on the compounds effects vs. training. 

Looking forward to seeing you eventually pick this log back up if you goal is to eventually keep pushing down to 2 bills.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 26, 2022)

Figured i would restart my log to keep myself accountable by using the UG.

Still training, but not too hard.
Glute is making a solid recovery, slowly but surely.

I can DL again, only to to 3 plates (315) For 5.
So still light, but it doesnt hurt at all as long as I stay at 3 plates.

Squats are the same
315, but for between 8 and 10
Could probably single a 405, but not worth the risk

Low and slow.

Yestersay was a light bench day, as I went hard last week

I'm starting s mini cut in 1 week, to lean down a bit before my March bulk
A big focus will be my back, as its fucking shitty right now with no Deadlifts.

Current 






Like I said
Back.is super weak and I've gained a lot of fat without proper training


----------



## Send0 (Jan 26, 2022)

You make me feel bad about myself, and I'm glad you are getting fat 🤣

Kidding man. Legs look good, despite the injury and other things you have going on.

how long are you going to run your mini-cut?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You make me feel bad about myself, and I'm glad you are getting fat 🤣
> 
> Kidding man. Legs look good, despite the injury and other things you have going on.
> 
> how long are you going to run your mini-cut?



Thanks

1 month

2 weeks Keto 600 Cal deficit.
2 Weeks 100mg DNP (500 Cal deficit) to help with insulin sensitivity before I launch into March's Test and PWO Slin


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Current
> 
> View attachment 17663



Have you been hitting single leg presses?  You're developing the tear drop.  Looks meatier around the knee cap which is what you want.  You want them quads to pop up when you sit down.  Also need the hams to be hangin', but that's a different story.  Let's get that tear drop.

Edit - you still got that outer sweep going.  That is what gives your legs that extra girth.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 26, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Have you been hitting single leg presses?  You're developing the tear drop.  Looks meatier around the knee cap which is what you want.  You want them quads to pop up when you sit down.  Also need the hams to be hangin', but that's a different story.  Let's get that tear drop.
> 
> Edit - you still got that outer sweep going.  That is what gives your legs that extra girth.



Yup, been throwing more accessories into my training, like the single leg hit, like we talked about.

Especially since I cant heavy squat, so a lot more variations and different types of movement in general.
Getting my legs balanced and larger will be a big aim in my March blast, 2nd only to regaining my back width and thickness


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 26, 2022)

Squats

135x20
225x8
275x5
315x5
345x3 
Reviewed footage and didnt make depth on the 345, still a little afraid to go deep... oh well

275x5
Superset quad extension 110x8

225x10
Superset quad extension 95x8

135x20
Superset Quad extension 70x22

High bar ATG
135x20
225x11

Hamstring curls
90x18
70x17
70x12

Single leg reverse lunges
45x16
45x16
45x12
45x13

Threw some biceps curls with 30s between most sets to keep warmed up and get a pump
also threw in 25lb side lateral raises between each set, same reason.

Felt okay, disappointed in the depth


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 27, 2022)

ATG squats
Pissed at my depth yesterday
Just reps of like 30ish  at 135
7 sets
Superset quad extensions
Super SUPER set Hamstring curls

Conventional DL warmup
135 x10
225x5

RDL conventional
225x15x4

Bent over rows
225x12x3

Closegrip Pullups 
14× 4 sets

Lots of reps, but a pretty light workout in general


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 28, 2022)

As for nutrition
Turns out it's going to be super easy.
I've gotten back into Coffee pretty hard
Currently drinking 7 coffee with 1 cream and sugar
at 90 calories per cup
So 630 calories per day of coffee

Switching to black

Currently running at 3700 calories (300 calories over maintence)
So I'm at a nice 300 deficit before even cutting carbs.

Going to have to rethink my plan a little bit, I dont want to cut out too much and lose a lot of strength


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 29, 2022)

Because I'm an idiot
I havnt taken a rest day in a few weeks
Long story short, I have a workout partner for a 1 hour session
and I workout with my wife for a 45 minute session (Plus 15 minutes padwork)

So those 2 fucks have been alternating their days off a d demanding I train with them.. and I did
Because om clinically retarded.

Going to take sunday/monday off training.

Today's workout.
Nothing heavy, felt like fucking shit.

OHP 
45x25
105x20
105x25
105x42
Superset with front raises at 30lbs
Double up the supers with side lateral raises at 40lbs total

Bicep curls
45x12x3

35 minute cardio (Been slacking lately, foing back up to at least 4x per week around the same time)

2nd workout
I'm not going to record this anymore because its fucking stupid as fuck.
Just recording it once in case I'm exceptionally dumb and someone smarter than me had any knowledge or advice for me.
I do different variations/groups ....but same principle 5x a week.

This is all circuit training, so all exercises are done in fast succession, with a 30 second break after all workouts are completed on a circuit

30lb Deficit Sumo DL
33reps 5 sets

30lb Stiff leg DL
32reps 5 sets

30lb ATG Sumo squat
45reps 5 sets

15lb Single hand french press 
33 reps 5 sets
Superset tricep kickback
33 reps 5 sets
Super super fucking set
Frenxh press
33 reps 5 sets.


Yeah, I need a nap


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 30, 2022)

Last nights training

Bench
135x20
225x10
275x5
315x2
Fucking struggled through the double, barely got the 2nd.
Should be able to hit it for a triple or a quad easy, but i did Delts last night, and no days off.... its showing.

Going to take a few days off and Deload/Lighr pump work next week to recover CNS

Close grip bench.

135x20
185x6
225x9x3

All super set with french press.

Light workout in general

Was going to take today off, but then @Perrin Aybara posted Jamal Browners YOLO day
So I'm Deadlifting tonight lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 31, 2022)

Last night
Sumo DL

135x10
225x10
315x4x4

So 1 more rep over last week I believe.
My current goal is to add 1 rep per week, slow and steady

Second training session done.

Will be taking s few days off training.. with the exception of Cardio


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 2, 2022)

Solid couple days off
Figured it jump back in with light triceps and legs.

Close grip bench.
45x30
135x20
225x16
225x15
225x8 (Ran out of gas lol)
135x20

ATG squats
45x40
135x30
225x10
275x8 (Pretty happy with this since it was ATG, felt good, going to hit ATG again next week to stretch the glute, then I'll go back to lowbar parallel)
225x10
Superset quad extension 90x28
225x10
Superset quad extension 90x25
135x40... fucking nearly dropped
Superset, 90x18

Split squats
45x20x4
Superset single leg hamstring curl
70x18x4

Front squats
*All superset with quad extension and hamstring curl*
45x25
135x9
This one fucking hurt like hell
I'm no @Test_subject .. front squats are fucking shit right now

Dropped to 105x20x4

feltt good, lots of volume
Hitting shoulders and upper back tomorow.

Hitting high volume Sumo squats and Stiff leg DL for about 300 reps each at 30 lbs when I get home

Let's see if I can make myself a fuxking paraplegic for tomorow morning.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Solid couple days off
> Figured it jump back in with light triceps and legs.
> 
> Close grip bench.
> ...


I would see puke, stars, and looking up at the ceiling lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

I wint be posting about my macros much more than this
My routine doesnt change
Instead of Pork, I'll eat chicken or beef...
Breakfast is the same, 365 days a fucking year.

My maintenance calories are APPROXIMATLY 3400ISH calories,
It's hard to tell, since some days I'm just a Construction manager and stand around and talk shit
Other days I'm framing 100 linear feet of steel.. double drywall sheeted with. ithing but a laborer

So I just said fuck it
3400


Breakfast

4 large eggs
25g protein
300 cals

1 Activia Yogurt 
60 cals

100g Oats
15g protein
400 calories

Lunch and daytime snacks 
(I eat steadily in 1.5 to 2 hour intervals throughout the day)

500g Pork chops with tomato sauce and cabbage
100g Protein
900 calories


Snack
1 large Vegan protein shake with low calorie almond milk
30g Protein
200 calories

Dinner
5 large chicken thigh with tomato sauce and Konjac noodles
(Konjac noodles are 5 calories per 100g... taste like ass, but it's like I'm eating carbs.. so whatever)
90 gram protein
800 calories

Total calories
2700

260g Protein

I feel like I have some room for improvement here by adding a bit more protein
trying to hit 275, but I'm a little hit and miss.
I'm aiming for a 500 calorie deficit at the moment while maintaining high protein macro

I dont count carbs or Fats... cals and protein, that's it

I'm thinking of adding a carb PWO, since it will provide better energy to train... and I need to get used to it for my eventual Insulin use in March.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

Just finished doing my total 500 ATG 30 lb squats
I feel like I have to shit myself then throw up and lie in it


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I wint be posting about my macros much more than this
> My routine doesnt change
> Instead of Pork, I'll eat chicken or beef...
> Breakfast is the same, 365 days a fucking year.
> ...



You’ve decided to use slin. Even though I’m pre-diabetic, I’m still hesitant to touch it. Have you ever used slin before? You should blow up on it. Wow ! PL’ers using slin; that’s a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You’ve decided to use slin. Even though I’m pre-diabetic, I’m still hesitant to touch it. Have you ever used slin before? You should blow up on it. Wow ! PL’ers using slin; that’s a new one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



 Nevwr used it before.
Will be my first run
I won't be adding any Lantus or long slin.
Just novorapid, starting at 5iu PWO and moving up to 10iu, I'll see how I feel and grow from there.

I'll only be using it 3 times a week for accessories, try and stimulate some growth

Not going crazy on the GH either, was thinking maybe 4 iu daily and another 4iu with slin PWO on accessories/Pump days.

Obviously not much purpose on my dedicated S/B/D days


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nevwr used it before.
> Will be my first run
> I won't be adding any Lantus or long slin.
> Just novorapid, starting at 5iu PWO and moving up to 10iu, I'll see how I feel and grow from there.
> ...



4Iu’s is sufficient daily for GH. 5iu’s serostim daily gave me tendinitis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> 4Iu’s is sufficient daily for GH. 5iu’s serostim daily gave me tendinitis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I was thinking of going 8 on Slin days... but TBH
Anytime I go over 4 or 5.. same thing, numb painful hands, tendonitis.. and my forearm just hurts like hell, so will probably just keep it to 4iu ED


Today's Training

Glute thrusts
135x20
135x30
135x30
225x25
135x20

RDL
135x10
225x10
315x16x4
Grip was giving out on the final reps, so I stayed there instead of going heavier
Superset with lateral raises
30x23x6
10x12x6

Shrugs
135x10
225x22x5
Same superset, lateral raises, with 30lbs for reps, droplet to 10lbs for reps

Did 20 minutes Cardio, 4.5MPH
Felt like killing myself from yestersays leg day.

Today will hit abs and glutes from home, for something stupid like 300 reps each


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

Also
Starting a new thing today

Lemons Hot Gym broad of the day. (Only on training days of course)
I'm choosing gym women only
So the Gays can at least appreciate the Physique if not the hotness lol

Keep me interested and having a laugh, to keep me going in my log
I have a good feeling about my progress this year to getting back to my numbers and an awesome physique.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 4, 2022)

What's your protocol going to look like as far as hgh and insulin doses and timing? And nutrient timing along with the insulin? 

5iu slin with 4iu hgh how long after your last meal and then you wait till your post workout for more carbs? Then another 4iu hgh before bed? Fasted for that or no? What kind of results do you expect from 3x weekly dosing?

I've only ever used hgh fasted, but I guess that's not possible with insulin. Hope you don't mind the questions, I've never looked too deeply into the protocols with slin and I'm curious what it actually looks like. Nobody in the powerlifting logs I'm used to hanging out in have ever done this.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> What's your protocol going to look like as far as hgh and insulin doses and timing? And nutrient timing along with the insulin?
> 
> 5iu slin with 4iu hgh how long after your last meal and then you wait till your post workout for more carbs? Then another 4iu hgh before bed? Fasted for that or no? What kind of results do you expect from 3x weekly dosing?
> 
> I've only ever used hgh fasted, but I guess that's not possible with insulin. Hope you don't mind the questions, I've never looked too deeply into the protocols with slin and I'm curious what it actually looks like. Nobody in the powerlifting logs I'm used to hanging out in have ever done this.



Doses will be  (starting at)
5iu Slin
4iu GH (Novorapid)
30 minutes PWO
Food will be 50g Quick oats/ 25g Protein with Slin and a 50g of Carbs/25g Protein intraworkout shake
I'll increase the Insulin to 10iu PWO as I confirm my BG readings and dial in my grams of carbs to IU of Slin ratio

IThis will be about 1 hour after my last meal
Ideally I can balance the carbs for the workout only.

The GH will only be pre workout
I MIGHT add a couple IUs in the morning or before bed, but I tend to get sides if I go higher, so I'm going to play it by ear

My workouts are PM, usually around 5ish, ending between 6 or 7, daily dependant.

As for results, not 100% sure, I'm mostly doing it for fun
It will only be in my arm/shoulder day, or accessories... so I'm not expecting a huge amount of results when it comes to numbers, as I'll still be taking it easy as a result of my glute


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Feb 4, 2022)

I've seen a few people claim to get some strength gains from it. I guess I could see that with bench and maybe squat from the size gains. Would be a cool bonus.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I've seen a few people claim to get some strength gains from it. I guess I could see that with bench and maybe squat from the size gains. Would be a cool bonus.



That would be awesome
At this point I'd do anything to saturate, up my strength and speed up recovery.
It sucks, fucking around with weights that were a warmup 6 months ago
I was making such good progress as a beginner PLr lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

Easy day

Pause Bench
45x30
135x20
225x10x5

Wasnt feeling the heavy weigh4, RDLs killed my back and side laterals killed my shoulders, so even 225 felt heavy as fuck today

Close grip Half rep paused (Chris Bumstead style)
225x10x5
185x14x4
135x28x3
French press superset on all workouts

Bicep curls
35x16x4
Superset hammer curls, same weight

Incline Curls
25x18x4

25 Mins Cardio at 4.5 MPH


I'd drink her bath water


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 8, 2022)

Forgot to update yesterday

Still sore from Lasts weeks work.
I guess I'm out of shape, pushed through anyways

Shirt workout, ran late at work... going to try to hit it with a passion tonight... but work will proba ly run late again... oh well

Squats
135x40
225x15
275x10
325x6x4

Pyramid down, Superset with hamstring curls and quad extensions
225x10
225x8
135x35
135x30

Called it after that
Didnt even have time for cardio

I'd make soup out of her Jeans.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sick as a dog
Fever cough, the whole shtick
Just strep throat, slammed some amoxicillin inskeep on standby, 
Still sick but much better today

Still trained yesterday but forgot to post
Too tired to poat 2 days, so here my synopsis of yesterday

ATG paused squats
Arms
Lots of pumpwork


Today
DL and Back day

Sumo
135x8
225x8
315x0
Failed 315
Glute hurt like hell and fever said fuck you lol

Didnt ant to give up
So rack pulls
conventional

135x10
225x10
315x10
405x10
495x 8

The. did a 495 AMRAP
With drop sets, stripped the weight 25 lbs at a time for AMRAPS

Fucked my shit up

20 minutes cardio at 4.5mph

Weighing in at 220 currently

Physique update



Damn right I lifted in Jeans and suspenders


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sick as a dog
> Fever cough, the whole shtick
> Just strep throat, slammed some amoxicillin inskeep on standby,
> Still sick but much better today
> ...


Love that pic lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 18220


This one is better lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 11, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> This one is better lol


lmao


Totally l forgot last night
Rough weekend coming up, been doing prep for a 2 day project, hell shift.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lmao
> 
> 
> Totally l forgot last night
> Rough weekend coming up, been doing prep for a 2 day project, hell shift.


Work.... fucks up everything lol. Well except a bank account lol


----------



## Send0 (Feb 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sick as a dog
> Fever cough, the whole shtick
> Just strep throat, slammed some amoxicillin inskeep on standby,
> Still sick but much better today
> ...


I love the suspenders look. Reminds me of old times strong men.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 12, 2022)

Had to drive up to North bay this morning
-20 C lol
So was up at 2am
No training yesterday, no sleep tonight
will hit it hard monday ince I've recovered from this fucking bullshit


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Had to drive up to North bay this morning
> -20 C lol
> So was up at 2am
> No training yesterday, no sleep tonight
> will hit it hard monday ince I've recovered from this fucking bullshit


Uggh North Bay


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 12, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Uggh North Bay



Home of random drunken violence and poverty


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Had to drive up to North bay this morning
> -20 C lol
> So was up at 2am
> No training yesterday, no sleep tonight
> will hit it hard monday ince I've recovered from this fucking bullshit


Lock your gas cap boyo.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 15, 2022)

Took Yestersay off with my wife.
Ramen, Ice cream.
The whole 9, epic cheat day

Back to the grind today.

Pause squats

135x10
225x5
275x5
325x5
Felt good so I said fuck it.
Hit 
345x3, solid depth
Recovery PR

Triceps
Close grip pause bench
135x10
185x 25
185x20x2
Superset french press
185x19
Drop set
135x20

JM press
135x9x4
(I am weak as fuck at JM press for some reason, but I got inspired by @Btcowboy log, where him and @Yano were talking, so had to include it

Curls
45x16x4

Bicep buster curls
25x18x4

Decline curls
30x16x3

20 minute cardio

Tonight is boxing night at home with my wife, so will get a good sweat going for certain
Working on slips and counters tonight


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 15, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Home of random drunken violence and poverty





Test_subject said:


> Lock your gas cap boyo.



Side note
Job went really well
Better than expected
Did a type3 Mould and Asbestos job and tore the house apart
Because there was visible mould

Turned out to be ZERO mould and the house was one of the best built I've ever seen
Builder was a fucking pro with a passion for good works just from looking at it.

Turned out the drunken fuck (Community housing) who lived there, got black out and forgot to fill the heater the heater before he went on a ra dom journey and left the house unoccupied for 2 months, so there was a little mould around the windows on the inside.

Waste of taxpayer dollars, instead of tearing that house apart, could have just elemental chlorine wiped the walled and walled out.
Instead the government is getting a ridiculous bill from me forndlong nothing

Edit
I think I'm having s fucking stroke after I just re read what I typed
Either that or im still a retard


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

Been training hard
Havnt forgotten!!!
It's just very preoccupied with works shit is busy as fuck and I'm finding managing like 9 sited a little taxing, so I've been too lazy to post actual shitz other than just running my mouth on other threads and in the chatbox

Need to give my head a shake and back the fuck to ir

valentines day, took the day off and spent it with my wife
Had some rocking Ramen and ice cream afterwards
So I'm fat and shes happy
All good
I told her she should start a log here too
She told me to fuck off.

I'm behind because inwas a piece of shit
Heres my summary.

Tuesday, vicious hypertrophy leg day, took a week off heavy lifts formless

Yestersay
Shoulders and Triceps
Mostly focused around OHP, then accessories
Then Close grip bench with Skull crusher superset.

I'm.hitting back as soon ad I'm done updating
A focus on rack pulls as the main killer and single arm isolated movements

Gotta get the fuck after it
I'll.be back and stop being a piece of shit.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 18, 2022)

How is the broken ass healing?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> How is the broken ass healing?



Weight on squats is going up
I can stand from a sitting position without extreme pain.
So it's getting steadily better
Weight on squats is up to 345.
Still some kid weight, lower than my bench...lmao
(Imagine having a smaller Squat and DL than your bench? hahahaha)

I'm going to try for a 3-5 rep max next week on SBD as a pre-cycle marker 
Bench, 9.5 RPE 3RM
Squat 5 RM RPE 9
DL 5 Rep max RPE8.5

So we will see exactly where I'm at next week.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

Testing 3RM today before starting blast

*Squats *
Just a buildup
Bar
135
225
275
315
Yolo jump to 365
Hut 365 for a triple
So pretty happy with my progress
If the progress continues to be linear, I'll be up to 4 plates  near the end of my blast (Stsrting in 2 weeks) and getting ready to retake normal uninjured territory.

Bench
Bar
135
225
275
315
Was fucking weird today
315 moved like lightning
But I kept getting thrown off balance and falling left
After 3 sets, I still couldnt squeeze out more than a double, kept losing control on the lift, might be my bad shoulder acting up

Not sure
since I didnt get high on bench, I'll hit it again next Monday for a 3RM


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PZT (Feb 22, 2022)

thats a special one right there


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Last nights training
Didnt have much time
So hit a quick upper back and arm pump day.

Bent over rows
135x10
135x15
225x18
225x18
225x16

Landmine rows
100x 20
100x19
100x19
100x17

Slow as fuck Meadows row (10 seconds per rep)
45x 16
45x16
45x10

Close grip bench
135x35
185x25
185x25
185x23
All drop set to 135 for pump work

Skullcrusher
95x16
95x15
95x10
All superset dumbells french press

Single hand bicep curls
45x15
45x15
45x14
All superset with hammer curls, same weight
Drop set to 25lb AMRAP

25min cardio at 5mph


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> thats a special one right there



I'd realistically drink her bathwater


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 24, 2022)

Long day yesterday
Had 3 workouts, but they were all small

noon
Decline bicep curl
25x20x4

Close grip bench
185x28x4
French press supersets

Back to work

4pm
Close grip bent over rows, paused. (3 second contraction hold, 5 second negative)
45x20
90x20
135x20x2

Reverse grip barbell rows
135x20
225x16x3


7pm
Big red band glute work
Single leg glute training, just leg side laterals 
Reverse leg raises
Stiff leg DL
High rep range killers

Missed cardio


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 1, 2022)

Stupid crazy week
just time to shit talk

Bunch if stuff at work is kicking my ass
Going to take the week off training tonwrap up my nonsense projects and moron clients, then I'm starting blast monday

Havnt even had time to grt bloods drawn, requisition is just sitting in. my truck


----------

